# Burke Gathering Date II



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay. Let's pin this down! This is a seven day poll.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2005)

Either one works, but I've been taking time off lately.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 21, 2005)

Either day works for me, I'll be up there for the weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 24, 2005)

I re voted Sat works better for me.  Good idea doing the new poll.    ThetrailBoss winter was made for taking time off.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I re voted Sat works better for me.  Good idea doing the new poll.    ThetrailBoss winter was made for taking time off.



Yep...taking a week off to go skiing at Sunday River soon!   :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be on my 2nd ski vacation of the year 1st week of March.  Enjoy the River I was there Sat and Sunday better than anything I had skiied all year and they did not get more than 3 inches out of the storm.  Jealous


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll be on my 2nd ski vacation of the year 1st week of March.  Enjoy the River I was there Sat and Sunday better than anything I had skiied all year and they did not get more than 3 inches out of the storm.  Jealous



Sunday River's consistent snowcover and the fact that there was more in Bethel than in the Carrabassett Valley were the two main reasons why we took Sunday River over Sugarloaf.  So far we have made a good choice considering the winter (or lack thereof) we have had.


----------

